
Misconceptions about the Big Bang (2005) [pdf] - xenophonf
http://www.physics.uq.edu.au/download/tamarad/papers/SciAm_BigBang.pdf
======
bonoboTP
I got curious and looked up the expansion rate of the universe. It's 74.3 km/s
per megaparsec, in other words 2.4 × 10^-18 Hz, or about 8 × 10^-11 year^-1.
So each year one meter becomes one meter + the size of a hydrogen atom. Not
very quick.

------
EGreg
If space is expanding, though, wouldn't the space between our atoms be
expanding also, and proportionally everything would stay the same to our
bodies?

~~~
blahdeeblah
No. The article addresses this. The accelerating expansion of the universe
exerts a small outward force on objects, leading them to be in a steady state
size that is very slightly larger than they would otherwise be.

